# My new shawl pin



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

I just started a precious metal clay class and made myself a shawl pin. Very excited at how it turned out


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely, looks great on the shawll, too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Quite lovely!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful pin !! Congrats on your creation.

Marge


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful pin, well done.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Whoa! It's a beauty. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You should be excited...lovely pin!
:sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

wow, cool!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow! So beautiful. What is a precious metal clay class?...I have no idea.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty. Now I want to know how it wears/stands up to use. It really is neat.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful. Have fun creating.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome.. I like it.. :sm24:


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> Wow! So beautiful. What is a precious metal clay class?...I have no idea.


Pmc is a clay based metal I used 99.9% silver clay You roll it out emboss it air dry the piece than bake in a kiln the moisture bakes out in the extreme heat leaving just the pure silver. The clay is available in silver copper bronze and gold tho that's really pricey.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

How unique is that!? I love rabbits, and yours is so nice.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

How unique is that!? I love rabbits, and yours is so nice.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

How unique is that!? I love rabbits, and yours is so nice.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

How unique is that!? I love rabbits, and yours is so nice.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

How unique is that!? I love rabbits, and yours is so nice.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Speechless!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! That is a gorgeous shawl pin. It must be fun to work with PMC. Kudos to you!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great idea! Looks lovely


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! Love the rabbit, lovely embossing!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

W O W ! Magnificent!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work. Love the design


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pin.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You did a amazing job. Love it. You could make and sell these very easily.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

I made thes from the clay a few years ago for my grandaughters. Found the class so relaxing


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

It is beautiful and perfect for your shawl! Keep on with your class and show us more!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!!!! ;0)


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful pin! And what fun to learn a new craft!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

what a lovely pin.........nice work.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous. Great work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful, and so different from what I've seen.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That sounds interesting. Lovely pin. They will make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!!
Isn't PMC fun!!?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW.. you have my attention for sure.. as everyone knows I adore rabbits (actually raise them and have just had 17 new babies this week!) and I think this pin is just the cutest I have seen. If you ever do not need it, you KNOW who will be glad to take it off your hands.. lol xo ws


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful pin


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, that's lovely well done you!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Great work! It's beautiful!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for looking everybunny and thanks for all your positive feed back


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, you should be proud of yourself


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It's so pretty. I have wanted to try this technique--when I took silver crafting we used the lost wax mold technique, which fills the silver on a centrifuge. There isn't often a centrifuge with which t work--lol!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, that is so classy!


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks lovewrens I thought I was the only one to see a bunny rabbit.........


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

That is really very nice!


----------

